# 2 Graphiken in eine



## Schnappikeks (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte die beiden Graphiken zusammenfügen und zwar so, dass der Coyote die mp5 in der Hand hält. Ich habe das Gimp 2 Programm, kenn mich damit aber nicht so aus und krieg es nicht hin. Ist das überhaupt machbar? Vielleicht kann mir damit ja jemand helfen? Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Schnappikeks


----------



## zirag (16. Januar 2005)

Der Kojote hat eigetlich keine geeignete Handstellung um die Waffe zu halten aber ich habe mal versucht das schnell mal zu machen , hab eigentlich gar keine Zeit aber hab was ganz schnelles gemacht , am besten ein anderes Kojoten Bild suchen


----------



## Schnappikeks (16. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank, das ist doch schon super!


----------

